# Delta's Greater Thumb Outdoor show



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

All contests are meat/live style.


----------



## All_Quacked_Up (Apr 4, 2009)

ok thanks for the info


----------



## hunterdau2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Do you have the air dog tanks?


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Heading out this evening, can't wait. Does anyone have the GPS coordinates for the entrance point into the marsh across the small bay ? I been there a few times in my younger days, but it has been a while. I would like to get back in there and scope it out. Don't really plan on hunting up there so i won't take your spot during the season. Just want to poke around. I also can't remember which dang launch we went out from to get there. I recall it was a bigger launch, and almost straight across the bay to the opening. Lots of pontoon boat like blinds where you could drive a big boat into and hunt were passed in the bay. It was near a small bar that served some of the best hot pepper cheeseburgers too. Anyone help ?


----------



## herblorentz78 (Jan 21, 2009)

sounds like you are talking about dynamite cut, and good luck getting any1 to give you coordinates. The locals think they own it. The bar would be Pops Place in Rose Island and you probably launched from Geiger rd. I would recomend stopping at Pops for a burger and beer though. You should also hit Sporty's right by the sugar factory, they used to have some EXCELLENT burgers.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

anyone have the address to where the event is?? it'll make it a wole lot easer to find in the morning. lol


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

It is located at:
Sebewaings American Legion Post # 293
8255 Unionville Rd. (M-25) Sebewaing, MI


See ya there,
Jim


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

field-n-feathers said:


> It is located at:
> Sebewaings American Legion Post # 293
> 8255 Unionville Rd. (M-25) Sebewaing, MI
> 
> ...


Thanks jim....look forward to seein ya there...


----------

